# Pioneeer HTP-071 speaker brackets



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

I have purchased a Pioneer HTP-071 5.1 home theater system in a box for my Panasonic TC-P50X5 plasma TV. 
The brackets that came with the surround sound speakers are small in stature, are there any other brackets that can be used?


----------



## sameoldme (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey there!!

There are plenty on the market from Partsexpress.com, monoprice.com and others like crutchfield and mcmelectronics, do your surround speakers have a threaded hole?? A pic can help


----------



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

I tried to attach a picture but error message says it took up too many KB?


----------



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

Surround sound speaker has one threaded hole.


----------



## sameoldme (Oct 4, 2012)

Max jpeg pics tops at 200Kbytes, try resizing the pic using paint if using microsoft...

Well, then your speakers seem like they have the standard 1 threaded hole, here's an example I've used in the past: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_121AM24B/Pinpoint-AM24-Black.html?tp=586

But there's plenty of options out there:

http://www.parts-express.com/cat/speaker-wall-mounts/2018

Can't remember the size of the screw, but is standard for most prefab surround speakers...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You need 5 posts to post pictures. There are size limits as well, but we allow some pretty big pics.

As far as brackets, I've seen some universal mounts at Best Buy and HH Gregg that have metric and 1/4"-20 posts. Those are also available at Parts Express and Monoprice.

1/4-20 is pretty standard for a lot of small things that mount (camcorders, security cameras, some speakers, etc).

Good luck and welcome to the Shack!


----------

